# Applying Australian PR Visa (Subclass 189) from India without any help from agent



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

This is Vishnu from India.

I am looking to apply Australia Skilled Independent Visa (subclass 189) on own without taking any agent's help.

I went through this forum and found most of the answers i needed.

1) Get ready for IELTS exam.
2) Apply for skill assessment through ACS website.
3) Take IELTS exam and score above 8. (bestcase)
4) Submit EOI.
5) Attend visa interview


I have few doubts.

1) But i read in some websites that before start of first step, one evaluation 
process needs to be done. I am confused on that.

2) Skill assessment application will be submitted online. But is there any pre- 
requisite for this step. Or this step just includes submitting all documents and 
paying fees. 

3) Do we need to attend consulate for skill assessment test?

4) I heard sometimes after EOI , visa will be granted without any interview. Is that 
true?

Please let me know .
And sorry if these questions are already answered in other threads.

Thanks,
VVP


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Vishnu from India.
> 
> ...


Replied to your questions. HTH


----------



## SRS_2013 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Vishnu,

hope you would be aware that the visa process for 189 is based on points.

The criteria for points would be available in the immigration website.

IELTS and skills assesment is required so that we can calculate the exact points that we can get.

1. i am not sure about the evaluation process, but the seniors here can help you on that.

2. i am not sure

3. We do not need to attend the consulate for skills assessment. Based on the information/documents that we provide, skill assessment would be done, and we would be informed regarding the approved experience.

4. There is no inerview process for 189/190 visa. Post EOI, after you get the invitation and lodge the application along with all proofs, a case officer will be assigned to your case. They validate all your claims that u provided during EOI and ask for additional information if required. If all went well, you would recieve the grant. This process can take anytime between 3-12 months depending on various factors. Some may even get it early too....


Seniors...please pour in your views too....pls correct me if i am wrong anywhere...


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for the quick response bliss and SRS_2013 .
Yes I have checked points system. I have 55 points now. So i have to get remaining points from IELTS.
So what i understood is that we dont have to attend consulate for 189 visa.
Waiting for more senior members for pouring their views.


----------



## SRS_2013 (Jan 9, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the quick response bliss and SRS_2013 .
> Yes I have checked points system. I have 55 points now. So i have to get remaining points from IELTS.
> So what i understood is that we dont have to attend consulate for 189 visa.
> Waiting for more senior members for pouring their views.


ACS assessment may reduce your experience based on ur education and background..

the experience they approve should be used for points calculation...


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi SRS_2013 ,
I didnt knew they will reduce experience during ACS assessment. Then i will be in trouble.
But can you tell me what is the avg experience they will reduce? 1 year? 
Do you suggest going through agent is better in any way?


----------



## sblive (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello Vishnu,

Even I am planning to apply for this subclass 189 visa without going through any agent.

Would appreciate if you can share your contact details (cell number/email address) as I would like to discuss process with you.

Regards,
Sharad



vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Vishnu from India.
> 
> ...


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Sharad,

I am a newbie like you.
I haven't applied for assessment yet. The seniors here are very much helpful. 
You can ask for any help though. 
I will be happy to share any info ..


----------



## kumar_nd (Feb 21, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi SRS_2013 ,
> I didnt knew they will reduce experience during ACS assessment. Then i will be in trouble.
> But can you tell me what is the avg experience they will reduce? 1 year?
> Do you suggest going through agent is better in any way?



ACS will reduce *2 years* from your total exp. I am applying without agent. It's easy. All u need to do is keep studying there immi sites.

My ACS done, IELTS R-7.5/L-7/WS-6
EOI submitted, waiting for SS to open. Thinking of appearing in IELTS again for 7 each.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

ACS reduces 2 yrs of exp ... from the experience based on this new rules.
So , IELTS is one option where u can score more points..

BTW , how many points are you claiming for Work exp?...


----------



## kumar_nd (Feb 21, 2014)

Manju said:


> ACS reduces 2 yrs of exp ... from the experience based on this new rules.
> So , IELTS is one option where u can score more points..
> 
> BTW , how many points are you claiming for Work exp?...


@Manju,
Have you easily get SS? for exp. i claim 10 points and with SS i got 60. my IELTS is 6 each so waiting for SS only. my ACS is for analyst programmer


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am also one of the Aspirants for 189 Visa Class.

I have a query regarding the assessment process.

Right now i have 4 Yrs 7 months of complete professional experience. If I get my Skill Assessment done right now, then 2 years would be deducted from my experience (according to the new rules). But in July I shall be completing 5 years in the Industry. So if I get my Assessment done right now, how will the rest of the 5 months till July be counted if I submit an EOI in the month of August? I am sorry if the query is a bit long, but i would really like to have this query answered.

Thanks
csv


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

kumar_nd said:


> @Manju,
> Have you easily get SS? for exp. i claim 10 points and with SS i got 60. my IELTS is 6 each so waiting for SS only. my ACS is for analyst programmer




I had applied for NSW SS ..it took me approx ..3 months time ..i had applied for it with the old ACS assesment letter . NSW had asked for the new letter by mail ..once we submitted it ..straight we received the approval mail the next day ..

I had only 55 points ...5 points from SS ..i could submit an EOI...


----------



## sblive (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Vishnu.



vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi Sharad,
> 
> I am a newbie like you.
> I haven't applied for assessment yet. The seniors here are very much helpful.
> ...


----------



## kumar_nd (Feb 21, 2014)

Manju said:


> I had applied for NSW SS ..it took me approx ..3 months time ..i had applied for it with the old ACS assesment letter . NSW had asked for the new letter by mail ..once we submitted it ..straight we received the approval mail the next day ..
> 
> I had only 55 points ...5 points from SS ..i could submit an EOI...


@Manju,
would u mind sharing ur email id or skype in private msg? i would like to know more abt processing for SS


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi SRS_2013 ,
> I didnt knew they will reduce experience during ACS assessment. Then i will be in trouble.
> But can you tell me what is the avg experience they will reduce? 1 year?
> Do you suggest going through agent is better in any way?


it generally is 2 yrs - but some have seen it as 4 years too if you education is not linked to your job.
Extra points - you can get in IELTS. and if you still get short of points and reach 55, then you can try 190 - in where you get 5 points from state sponsorship if a state gives you sponsorship.


----------



## Faree (Nov 13, 2014)

*Applying for Australian Subclass 189 Visa*

Hi All, 

We are planning to apply for visa subclass 189 without any agent's help.
I have gone through the process and completed the EOI application.
But before submitting the EOI, i need to get the Skill Assessment done.
Can anyone pls tell me where can I get it done and how much would it cost in Indian Rupees. Or should i be taking the agent's help to get it done ??

Thanks


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Faree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning to apply for visa subclass 189 without any agent's help.
> I have gone through the process and completed the EOI application.
> ...


Just collect documents ranging from 10th to work experience and get it attested and upload it in skillselect tool. 
Fees is around 26k INR

More details at 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...y-australia-google-page-ranking-new-post.html


----------



## aneeshcherian (Jan 17, 2015)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Vishnu from India.
> 
> ...


Dear Vishnu ,
i am just joined this group. i am also planning to log in without agent? can you tell me your exp? how much time it will take . i am internal auditor working in Dubai


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

aneeshcherian said:


> Dear Vishnu ,
> i am just joined this group. i am also planning to log in without agent? can you tell me your exp? how much time it will take . i am internal auditor working in Dubai


One link that I often recommend is
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## kumar_deenu (Feb 11, 2015)

*Claim Points*

Can i Claim 15 Point for " At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) 10 points for working in australia " and "Professional Year completion, for a period of at least 12 months in the four year period immediately before the day on which the invitation was issued 5 points"

Please let me know.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, if your experience is assessed by relevant authority and found eligible for claiming points.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/professional-year.htm

Check the above link. If you meet the criteria, then yes,


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello All,

Can any one tell me how to pay fees? Probably I will have to pay in coming month.

I know about credit card but my credit card limit is only 50,000 INR.. and I will have to pay around 2,80,000 INR..

Please share your knowledge...

Thanks

189 | Engineering Technologist - 233914

07/02/2015 - IELTS 6.5 | 08/06/2015 – Engineers Australia App. Submitted |10/08/2015 - Engineers Australia +|10/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts. | XX/XX/2015 - Invite | XX/XX/2015 - App. Submitted |XX/XX/2015 – PCC XX/XX/2015 – Health | XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*


thanks a lot for this link..


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello Vishnu,

I'm Uday from Bangalore. I'm applying for Australia PR under subclass 189. Today I want to upload the documents for Skill assessment. I have all my documents from 10th to current company experience letters. 

Im having one doubt here that, do i need to make notary (Stamped with Lawyer) of all documents and upload to Skill assessment ?

The following are the documents which im uploading
1) 10th marks sheet
2) Bachelor of engineering Original degree & final marks sheet
3) All my previous companies experience letters and current company employment letter 
4) Passport front page copy

Can you please tell me what is the meaning of Attestation which you have mentioned in your previous reply ? 

And the above listed documents are sufficient to apply for Skill assessment ?


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

p_u_kiran said:


> Hello Vishnu,
> 
> I'm Uday from Bangalore. I'm applying for Australia PR under subclass 189. Today I want to upload the documents for Skill assessment. I have all my documents from 10th to current company experience letters.
> 
> ...



Hi Uday,
Yes you have to get all xerox attested / Notarized. 
You can go to a notary, give him 10 rs per document and he will sign and put a seal.
OR
You can go to a govt officer like veterinary doctor who is eligible for attesting, get is seal and signature .

One more option is if you scan all documents in color, no need of attestation .
You can directly upload them.
Except payslips , i uploaded all in color. 

I hope this helps.

Thanks,
VVP


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

Awesome.. you are really cleared all my confusions.. Thanks buddy for your valuable reply. 
I have done the notary of my xerox copies. 

Can you please give me your mobile number if you don't mind ?


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Vishnu,
I'm going with the coloured scanned copies of all the documents mentioned above without Notary/attestation. Is this is fine right ?


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

p_u_kiran said:


> Hi Vishnu,
> I'm going with the coloured scanned copies of all the documents mentioned above without Notary/attestation. Is this is fine right ?


Absolutely fine. 
Incase they need extra documents , they will mail you.
I received mail for extra documents like payslip .So you can upload later if asked.

Thanks,
VVP


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Absolutely fine.
> Incase they need extra documents , they will mail you.
> I received mail for extra documents like payslip .So you can upload later if asked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vishnu.. anyhow I have taken colour printouts and notarized them with a lawyer. The same i'm going to upload for skill assessment. 

And i have one more doubt, can u please help me on this. 
As I have heard from some sources, if we apply for PR in October it may take 6-7 months to approve if everything goes well. Is it true ? Please tell me what is the good time to apply for PR ?


----------



## Project_Aus (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi dear,

I'm also aspiring to get Australia Visa. My ANZSCO code is 233111. And i'm planning to go without any agent. Kindly help me out that where do we upload documents for skill assessment? I have confused with ACS ICT which I think for IT professionals. I'm from chemical engineering background.
Please enlight me.

Btw how to create a custom signature as you all are doing?
Many thanks!


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello..

The below is the link to submit online application form for Skill assessment. https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/online-application

Please do read https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf link for more information on the Skill Assessment.


----------



## Project_Aus (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Kiran,
Thanks for great help.
But when following the above URL and then online application, the first step of selecting Skill application type where i'm encountering trouble.
I'm unable to select ANZSCO code bcoz mine is not listed in the drop down.

Need help.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Project_Aus said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> I'm also aspiring to get Australia Visa. My ANZSCO code is 233111. And i'm planning to go without any agent. Kindly help me out that where do we upload documents for skill assessment? I have confused with ACS ICT which I think for IT professionals. I'm from chemical engineering background.
> Please enlight me.
> ...


Not ACS, but EA. Study their process here: Home | Engineers Australia or search this forum for relevant topics about EA assessment


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Today I have submitted my Skill assessment to ACS. But still im not happy with the documents provided..

I have submitted below documents.
1) Birth Certificate -- Passport
2) CV 
3) Passport -- Passport
4) Qualification -- Highest Qualification document(BE provisional and Final marks sheet in my case)
5) Experience certificates
1) Employer 1 - Latest company Experience letter from HR + last 3 months pay slips
2) Employer 2 - Company Experience letter
3) Employer 3 - Company Experience letter

All the above mentioned documents are Notarized with a lawyer. 

Can anyone please tell me if I missed any other documents to upload to ACS , So that i can arrange before they get back to me.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

p_u_kiran said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I have submitted my Skill assessment to ACS. But still im not happy with the documents provided..
> 
> ...


1 and 2 weren't required.
5.1, 5.2, and 5.3- I hope by experience letters, you mean job reference letters (or managers statutory declarations) detailing your roles, responsibilities, and skills.


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

experience letters does not includes the responsibilities and roles. it just says that " so and so employee worked at their organization from thisdate to this date and designation while leaving the organization ". is it not sufficient as the statutory document ? if the above documents are not enough, can u please send me the sample statutory document if u have any ??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Definitely not enough. How do you think will they be able to assess whether your skills a match for your nominated ANZSCO?

Check samples here: My Journey For Australia PR



p_u_kiran said:


> experience letters does not includes the responsibilities and roles. it just says that " so and so employee worked at their organization from thisdate to this date and designation while leaving the organization ". is it not sufficient as the statutory document ? if the above documents are not enough, can u please send me the sample statutory document if u have any ??


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi.. with your reference i have uploaded the Statutory declaration documents for the ANZSCO code 261312(Developer Programmer). I have got the positive result.

But they have considered my skill set only from June 2012, even though my work experience is from May2008. Does any one knows what could be the reason for this ? 

Now is it possible to reapply for ANZSCO code 261313(Software Engineer) ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

What is your educational qualification and how did they assess it? ICT Major/ Minor?


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

The below is the response contains in the document.. 
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication Engineering from Andhra
University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing.
The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## Shinoda (Oct 12, 2015)

Guys, do you know if there is some marital status check? Because I have idea to marry a girl with IELTS 6 and same occupation list ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

p_u_kiran said:


> The below is the response contains in the document..
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> ...


4 years deduction is normal for ECE degree as the subjects studied in there are not closely related to Software Engineering or Programming.


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

KeeDa, thanks for your reply..
I have calculated the points from the link Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
Age - 30, Education - 10(An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation), Experience-5. 
Totally I have got 45 points. Apart from the English Language Ability, is there any other way to get extra points ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

p_u_kiran said:


> KeeDa, thanks for your reply..
> I have calculated the points from the link Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> Age - 30, Education - 10(An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation), Experience-5.
> Totally I have got 45 points. Apart from the English Language Ability, is there any other way to get extra points ?


Age 30
Education 15 (BE ECE)
Work Experience 5 (July-2012 till date)
Total = 50 so far.

Please do post your complete assessment result (after removing personal and company details) so as to be sure.

Apart from English ability, you can gain from 5 additional partner points if your spouse can be assessed in any occupation from the *SOL* and can score 50+ in each module of PTE or 6+ in each module of IELTS.


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

As my wife is not working other points may not come in my case. 
what could be the next step. get good score in PTE And apply for EOI ? or do i need to do follow any other things ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

p_u_kiran said:


> As my wife is not working other points may not come in my case.
> what could be the next step. get good score in PTE And apply for EOI ? or do i need to do follow any other things ?


Yes, just PTE remains for you to be eligible. Once you score enough to have 60 (or preferably more) total points, you can file the EOI.


----------



## p_u_kiran (Oct 22, 2015)

thanks keeDa for ur quick response and ur help. i will give my best for PTE.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

I reckon PTE A is an excellent alternative to IELTS.


----------



## shazz09 (Feb 28, 2016)

I hold 4.5yrs of IT experience with IELTS score of 7 overall and I wish to proceed with the PR visa application by myself rather than through some immig agent. Could someone provide a summary of steps to be followed while applying for the visa under subclass 189.


----------



## manish.864u (May 1, 2016)

p_u_kiran said:


> The below is the response contains in the document..
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> ...


Can u pls share your CDRs. I am kinda stuck in CDR preparation.


----------



## ShradhaAgr (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new and I would like to apply for PR. Hence need your help.

Would be very grateful if you can help me with the following queries.

1) Kindly send me the List of documents to submit (If there is any sample format)
2) What are the steps to be followed to apply for PR 189
3) I have done PGDM (HR) and working as IT consultant. So I will be applying for software Engineer.
Please can you let me know if my education would be assessed valid. If not do I have to go for RPL.

Thanks in advance.


Regards

Shradha
*(Deleted, please don't include personal information in your posts - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html)
Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi Uday,
> Yes you have to get all xerox attested / Notarized.
> You can go to a notary, give him 10 rs per document and he will sign and put a seal.
> OR
> ...



Hi Vishnu

thanks for the detailed details... thanks a lot

So you saying you have uploaded all documents, even your college marksheets in color. No need of University Transcripts ???

Also do we need to upload the payslips of all the employers or the current one only. As you mentioned that payslips were not in color so you got them attested ??

If University transcripts are not required then I can apply for ACS tomorrow 

Thanks for your help mate !!!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new and I would like to apply for PR. Hence need your help.
> 
> ...


You have to read this forum's different threads.. start here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Guys Please follow the Forum rules else Moderators will close this thread. We are having very useful information here and people are helping us with the information.


----------



## amit_saha1986 (May 17, 2016)

*Help with points calculation*

Hi all

Happy to see so many successful applications.

Please help me to know how points will be calculated for me in education and work experience.

I have done Bsc Hotel Management and Catering technology (2006-2009) will it be considered bachelor degree or trade qualification?

I have worked since Nov 2008 Wipro BPO designation Associate.... Feb 2010 HSBC data processing India Pvt Ltd. designation IT analyst.. Mar 2012 HCL axon Malaysia .. Software engineer.. Sep 2013 Capgemini India.. designation software consultant.. till date.. there is no gap of more then 15 days between companies. How many points will I get in work experience??

Hope to see some good replies.


----------

